# Anyone try Miracle Grow Organic Choice soil?



## talos4 (Jan 15, 2007)

Has anyone used Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Soil? I just started another grow, and it's all I could find at the store. I'm only in six inch pots right now, by the time I transplant I will have Pro Mix. The Miracle Grow is all organic, its made from 50% composted bark, Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss, Pasturized Poultry Litter (for fertalizer?) and an organic wetting agent. Seems to be good stuff, but not sure.


----------



## spiritwalker7 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, I grew outdoors last year with Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Soil. I had great success.


----------



## littlenode (Mar 5, 2008)

hey talos. The only complaint i have about the stuff is that is tends to crust over, even after being cut with a good portion of perlite, the top layer of soil seemed to get hard...and I don't like that..esp. not for seedlings. I think its pretty mild though being organic. I'm a Fox Farms man myself


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 5, 2008)

Talo...  I don't know about that soil you're using.
I use Fox Farms...  I think it's the best...  at least for indoors...  The one with the fish on it.  LOL.  I'm sure everyone has their favorite.  I just listen to the plants and they seem happier in this soil.  At least that is what they told me.    And I transplant by soaking the SAME soil they were started in with Super Thrive and water...  No transplant problems that way.  Good luck!    Ettesun


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 5, 2008)

Organic Choice worked great for me. Ettesun if you can hear your plants talking i wanna smoke what your smoking


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2008)

Good stuff just make sure you add lime.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 6, 2008)

why add lime?


----------



## 'Fro man (Mar 6, 2008)

I used Fox Farm on my first and now my 2cnd grow (Dutch Passions Skunk # 11). I have been having great success with it. And you know what they say "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!
Good luck with your grow. You're in great hands. 
'Fro:bong1:
PS Can anyone tell me how to change the thing to the left where it says 'Fro man on the top and 'Fro man on the bottom. I want to change the 'Fro man on the bottom to "Junior Member" but don't know how. I went to my uiser control panel but I do not see that option or don't know what it is called. They have edit sgnature, edit password, etc. on User CP. Anyone know?
Thanks,
Fro


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried the MG organic and had alot of problems with fungus knats. Dirty evil fungus knats and their rock n' roll music!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2008)

> why add lime?


It's hot or acidic. It has chicken manure in it.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know this is a little late, but I gotta ask.  Does anybody know a great organic soil brand available at Wal-Mart or a local chain-like store?  I really don't like ordering anything but seeds online and would like to just pick it up locally.  My local nursery has no Fox Farms BTW.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 9, 2008)

Try the organic miracle grow, or if you can find it try the regular miracle grow, just don't over do it with the fertilizers if you get the time released miracle grow. Walmart sells Hyponex soil which I really don't like. If you have a Lowe's nearby you will have a much better selection of soil to choose from.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 9, 2008)

talos4 said:
			
		

> Has anyone used Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Soil? I just started another grow, and it's all I could find at the store. I'm only in six inch pots right now, by the time I transplant I will have Pro Mix. The Miracle Grow is all organic, its made from 50% composted bark, Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss, Pasturized Poultry Litter (for fertalizer?) and an organic wetting agent. Seems to be good stuff, but not sure.


 
It's not bad.  There are better soils available though.

Did you do a search?  This has been covered countless times...


----------



## andy52 (Sep 9, 2008)

i agree,i bought some of the hyponex a long time back and it is hard clumps.i dumped it in my veg. garden,


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, I highly recommend adding some perlite or vermiculite to the MGOC.  It always seems to dry out and get hard quickly.


----------



## Stonerman (Sep 9, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I tried the MG organic and had alot of problems with fungus knats. Dirty evil fungus knats and their rock n' roll music!!


 
Same here! Stupid bugs! Otherwise, my bag seeds did fine in it.


----------



## Stonerman (Sep 9, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Oh, I highly recommend adding some perlite or vermiculite to the MGOC. It always seems to dry out and get hard quickly.


 
Yes definately! I used 1/3 perlite and also added a tablespoon of dolomite lime per gallon and had good success.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 9, 2008)

Disco94





> I really don't like ordering anything but seeds online and would like to just pick it up locally. My local nursery has no Fox Farms BTW.



I would rather order soil online and not seeds.  Think about it who would care about some soil umm no one really its not like its grow lights or a hydro kit.  But buying seeds online that leaves a paper trail and you gotta use your credit card hell no buddy I would be careful on that one.  Just get a PO box and then send them a money order.


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fro 





> PS Can anyone tell me how to change the thing to the left where it says 'Fro man on the top and 'Fro man on the bottom. I want to change the 'Fro man on the bottom to "Junior Member" but don't know how. I went to my uiser control panel but I do not see that option or don't know what it is called. They have edit sgnature, edit password, etc. on User CP. Anyone know?
> Thanks,


Fro

Yeah Buddy just go on user CP "Control Panel" click edit profile then you can change your bottom message.  Just type it in and save it.


----------



## munkyface (Sep 9, 2008)

I currently have 2 plants in the MG organic (brown bag). They seem to be doing fantastic. I had a scare in the beginning, but that was my bad. I added a little Organic Choice bone meal at repotting and I use Fox Farm Gro Big for nutes. So Far, I am totally pleased with the product. I also recommend filtering the soil a little. The larger peices in the bag (sticks if you will) bothered me for some reason.


----------



## stully (Jun 24, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I tried the MG organic and had alot of problems with fungus knats. Dirty evil fungus knats and their rock n' roll music!!


 
I am having the same problem I think they come with the soil. Thats why its 8 bucks instead of the normal 6. you get 2 dollars worth of gnats


----------



## MindzEye (Jun 24, 2009)

Gnats might not even be from the manufacturer, it could be from the store it was sitting in, look at all the pallets of soil they have in stores they can easily fly from one bag to another.... However I hear most people complain about gnats with organic choice... The gnat larvae will eat new root growth and if it gets bad enough it can cause your plants to yellow and droop...

I dont mess around anymore, all of my plants get a layer of medium grade sand over the top... No more gnats...


----------



## resin ball (Jun 24, 2009)

mg organic=gnats.


----------



## trophy_1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> I know this is a little late, but I gotta ask.  Does anybody know a great organic soil brand available at Wal-Mart or a local chain-like store?  I really don't like ordering anything but seeds online and would like to just pick it up locally.  My local nursery has no Fox Farms BTW.


I use Hyponex from walmart, but I mix in a bag of Miracle grow perlite to every two bags of Hyponex, if you don't hyponex by itself will compact and get hard.  I just throw it in the wheel barrow and hand mix it.  You will find a few hard clumps in it like Andy said, but I just toss those.  It will do the job for you and its not pre-nuted.  I think the perlite has some trace nutrients in it but nothing to worry about.


----------



## JohninWI (Jun 25, 2009)

I used Miracle-gro most of the time for the same reason--it's all they have in the store most of the year.  The last couple times I cut it about 1/4 with nice, well rotted compost and a couple handfuls of perlite per gallon.  Other than that, I didn't have much problem with it.  It IS pre-fertilized which I didn't like, but I figured that by the time flowering came around, most of the fertilizer would have been used up or washed out.  I had good luck with it.  Then after the grow, I recycle the soil by composting it and putting it out by the tomatos and peppers.


----------

